# Easy Filter Baffle Thing ;)



## MidnightsSong

I've had big problems with my filter's water flow ever since I got it. Even after making countless baffles out of plastic bottles, the water flow was still too strong. And then, my friend introduced me to this idea.




























It's a cheap plastic soap dish with suction cups which you can get at Walmart or Kmart for under five dollars. The dish has small holes in the bottom, but with a layer of stones, the holes are practically covered. The water level should be covering the rocks, but don't completely submerge the dish. There is very minimal flow from the bottom where the holes are. My boy is sure enjoying it! He loves swimming around and chilling on his leaf now that there's no water disturbance!


----------



## UncleEasy3000

That's so cool!! Great idea! I am totally keeping this idea in my bag of tricks!


----------



## Ogre44

That's a good one!


----------



## InfiniteGlory

That idea rocks! I got rid of my HOB filter and went to an internal filter becuase I got tired of fighting with the current. I didn't try the plastic water bottle trick but I used part of a filter sponge to slow everything down.

Since my IF is not quiet enough for my standards I may have to go back to my HOB and pick up a soap dish. But first I want to try and turn my IF into a canister style external filter.


----------

